# Santa Clarita DM Seeks 6 players



## deranged DM (May 4, 2002)

I'm looking to run a high-ish fantasy game in the Santa Clarita Valley area. Since there are currently no known game stores (sigh), I thought I'd post here...

Please post or e-mail me at derangeddm@hotmail.com!!!


----------

